# New tackle shop on Lake St. Clair



## Ice Hopper

About two years ago my wife and I started a web based sporting goods business while I was laid off during the auto collapse. *With a little bit of home equity and a lot of support from friends and family we have been able to grow Sportsmens Direct Inc.

Thanks to our success online we are now ready to take a big leap of faith. *We recently signed a lease for a brick and mortar retail location in Harrison Twp., right on Lake St. Clair. *The location will be right next to the DNR launch on Jefferson Ave near Crocker Rd.

We have big plans for this facility, with our main goal being the promotion of the sport-fishing industry here on Lake St. Clair and throughout Southeast Michigan. *We are going to supply anglers with the very best products available, no matter the size of the manufacturer. *There are many high quality, local and regional tackle manufacturers out there, many of which are hard to find. *We hope that between our new retail location and our web site we will be able to support them and help them grow with us. *We will also carry a wide range of other products from well known companies like Rapala, Suffix, Northland, Lindy, Berkley and many more.

For many of you, our shop may be the only place other than St. Paul, Minnesota, where you can see a Wilcraft (www.thewilcraft.com) in operation and get some help picking out options and ordering one. *We will also be promoting Polar Kraft aluminum fishing boats. *We plan on hosting various seminars, educational workshops and other cool events.

Sportsmen's Direct's growth also offers opportunities for some of you as well. *We are going to need some employees to help us with the daily operations of the store. *We will soon be taking applications, as we begin looking for a few good people to help us with these new responsibilities. *Thankfully, I am still employed in the auto industry, so I can not be in the shop much of the time. *We have already employed someone to head up the job of managing our brick and mortar location. *We will need more help for weekends, afternoons and possibly mornings. *

We are looking for a local rod builder to partner with us, as well. *This could be a great opportunity to get both local and national exposure.

Last, but not least, if you produce/provide a hunting or fishing related product/service, we would love to explore ways for you to utilize our website and store. *Whether you manufacture a product or offer a service like chartering, guiding, etc, we can find a way for everyone to win. *Win-Win relationships is one of our core values!

Stay tuned for info on our official opening and grand opening dates. *We look forward to meeting you and providing you with great products and service.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

North or south of the launch John? I launch from there all the time.

BTW, I charter. Let me know of your ideas.


----------



## ESOX

Best wishes with your new venture. Let us know when the shop is open.


----------



## raisinrat

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> North or south of the launch John? I launch from there all the time.
> 
> BTW, I charter. Let me know of your ideas.



Southside Mike


----------



## Shoeman

Yeah, pretty cool location. Got my walk-through yesterday 

Great Potential! Good Luck Fellas!


----------



## Ken Martin

Good luck on your venture. I worked for Karl Nothdurft years ago at Lakeview Tackle as a start up shop. He emphasized customer service and it made the difference in his success until it was sold to Kelly Sports. I did the panfishing seminars there and I still run into people that recognize me from those days and say that those free seminars are why they devoted the business to Lakeview. It was also nice to fish on the clock so there were fillets for the cooking part of the seminar. 

If you need a custom ice rod builder I have made rods for the past 10 years and have sold to a few other shops. I also make fish decoys like this one;









I am close to retirement depending on how the shoulder surgery goes next spring so I may have more time to spend on hobbies like these.

The one thing I would suggest you remember though is that you cannot please all the people, all the time. Do right by your instincts and you should be fine. 

Ken


----------



## perchkilla

When does it open?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pilgs

Sounds like a great location with gino's, the crocker launch, and the spillway close by. I'm a pretty loyal jimmy's customer but maybe this year I'll have a new go to shop! Are you putting the tanks inside or outside? During the winter I seem to have a alot less minnows die on the ice from shops where the tank is outside and kept really cold.


----------



## William H Bonney

Sweeet! 

I can't wait to read Stinger63's review on the minnow counts...:lol:


----------



## raisinrat

pilgs said:


> Sounds like a great location with gino's, the crocker launch, and the spillway close by. I'm a pretty loyal jimmy's customer but maybe this year I'll have a new go to shop! Are you putting the tanks inside or outside? During the winter I seem to have a alot less minnows die on the ice from shops where the tank is outside and kept really cold.


The Minnow tanks are going to be a sight to see. They have chiller on them so keeping the minnows cold will not be a problem.


----------



## raisinrat

Ken Martin said:


> Good luck on your venture. I worked for Karl Nothdurft years ago at Lakeview Tackle as a start up shop. He emphasized customer service and it made the difference in his success until it was sold to Kelly Sports. I did the panfishing seminars there and I still run into people that recognize me from those days and say that those free seminars are why they devoted the business to Lakeview. It was also nice to fish on the clock so there were fillets for the cooking part of the seminar.
> 
> If you need a custom ice rod builder I have made rods for the past 10 years and have sold to a few other shops. I also make fish decoys like this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am close to retirement depending on how the shoulder surgery goes next spring so I may have more time to spend on hobbies like these.
> 
> The one thing I would suggest you remember though is that you cannot please all the people, all the time. Do right by your instincts and you should be fine.
> 
> Ken



Ken shot me a email man outinmich at gmail.com. Lets talk a little.


----------



## raisinrat

perchkilla said:


> When does it open?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Still have yet to set an official date. It's looking like it will be open right in time for the ice to start forming.


----------



## swaprat

to bad you guy are hell and gond from were i live or i would be in there every day. if i am ever out there i will be sure to stop in and give it a look over for sure. also will you have a online catalog? and according to mapquest it looks like your right on the bay mite have to charge people to park there to go fishing lol's 50cents a hour or 5 dollars a day.


----------



## Paddler

Wishing you the best of success. I will be a patron when I'm in town. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## raisinrat

swaprat said:


> to bad you guy are hell and gond from were i live or i would be in there every day. if i am ever out there i will be sure to stop in and give it a look over for sure. also will you have a online catalog? and according to mapquest it looks like your right on the bay mite have to charge people to park there to go fishing lol's 50cents a hour or 5 dollars a day.


Closer then you think swamprat just come across 696 for you and left on and 94 and your basically there.

Right on L'anse Creuse Bay


----------



## swaprat

raisinrat said:


> Closer then you think swamprat just come across 696 for you and left on and 94 and your basically there.
> 
> Right on L'anse Creuse Bay


 
as long as the weather for cast is not like tonight i can make it easily. went out to mt clemens for a wood working show 2-3 years ago and the snow was alreay 6-8 inches on the freeway 35mph all the way there. man talk about a long ride home to. :yikes:


----------



## Ice Hopper

Hi Ken,

Small world. I used to work at Lakeview Tackle too. It was one of my first jobs as a kid. Only worked there one summer for the discount and to buy toys...Was working two jobs back then to buy my first car...

I think someone asked if we we're going to have a catalog too. We started as a web based business. So you can already order on-line: www.sportsmensdirect.com

Many of the products in the store will be added to the website and vice versa. Initially we will have lots of products in the store that are not on the site, it will take time to upload them all. 

I'm looking forward to putting names and faces together soon.


----------



## Ken Martin

Ice Hopper said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> Small world. I used to work at Lakeview Tackle too.


Too funny. So you know Karl and how important customer service was to success. I know some of the other bait shop owners in the area and while some are great others are lacking. You should do well though. The location is prime. I was suprised and not suprised when Steve sold his store. Couldn't have been a worse time economically though for a new owner. The same exact thing happened to K&D out in Waterford. Kelly ended up back in the tackle business. 

Make sure you put a coffee pot in too. What was that guys name who stood there at the coffee pot EVERY day? Rick, Ray,... I see him and his mustache at the Harsens draw from time to time. He knew how to catch walleye though. 

Remember Alex P? He owns a restaurant at 9 Mile and Dequindre. I still see him from time to time. Lost touch with most of the others though.

Well look forward to seeing you when you open. Good luck!

Ken


----------



## grateful fisherman

So is this in the old pro fishing and archery building? They have been doing a lot of work on that place. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## opjones

In between the entrance to Crocker launch and the spillway, on the lake side of the road.


----------



## raisinrat

swaprat said:


> Great to hear your livin the dream and getting the time for family and friends. Best of luck to you.


Most of my work today is going to be imputing product into our POS system today.I might get to putting up some more product though today.I can only handle so many spreadsheets in a day lmao:lol:


----------



## shawnfire

i am sure you will do well, i will be down there soon enough to walk around and check out the store and yes i am sure spend to much money LOL.


----------



## WillyG

Justin, post the shop address so I can map it and get down there when you guys open. I got money burning holes in all my pockets.


----------



## Ken Martin

raisinrat said:


> I took the weekend off to see some friends and family and spend sometime with the girlfriend.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Justin,

I dropped off a couple of rods and decoy with Joe. Did you get them?

Ken


----------



## raisinrat

WillyG said:


> Justin, post the shop address so I can map it and get down there when you guys open. I got money burning holes in all my pockets.


36072 Jefferson Ave
48045


----------



## raisinrat

Ken Martin said:


> Justin,
> 
> I dropped off a couple of rods and decoy with Joe. Did you get them?
> 
> Ken




Yes I saw them this morning, not sure if John has seen them.


----------



## raisinrat

We are currently taking applications, feel free to stop on in the store and fill one out. Bring a resume with you.

36072 Jefferson Ave
Harrison Twp, 48045


----------



## raisinrat

Sorry I haven't posted any pics lately on things and how they are coming along. But it looks like we be opening the doors the Monday after x-mas for you guys. Not everything is in but the bulk of the ice fishing is in or should be in this week.

We are going to have a huge selection of ice plastics and some tungsten(new colors coming soon). The full line of Jigging Raps minus the #9's plus the #3 Jigging Shad Rap. We will also have some Jigging baits from MoonShine Lures(these little babies are hot)

It is sounding like we will have something like a 8 foot section of Ken's Hooks(they have yet to show up, should be here at the end of the week).We have these really sweet chairs in the store also a few people here on the board stopped by and they all loved them.

Some of the Softwater Tackle has begun to make its way in also. We will get more and more of this stuff in has we get closer to the spring.We are still looking for input from you guys on what you would like us to carry here in the store for the soft water season. So let us know. You can post up here in this thread or feel free to shot us an email [email protected]


----------



## MECDave

Coffee pot yet? :evil:


----------



## Shoeman

MECDave said:


> Coffee pot yet? :evil:


It was sitting there, on the floor in a box....lol

Something about needing a table :idea:


----------



## ESOX

Need free coffee pot and checkerboards in every bait shop. If they stay, they will spend.
Picnic tables outside in the summer, coffee in the winter, and shovels to make trails through the BS that will be getting spewed about by the visitors.


----------



## Shoeman

ESOX said:


> Need free coffee pot and checkerboards in every bait shop. If they stay, they will spend.
> Picnic tables outside in the summer, coffee in the winter, and shovels to make trails through the BS that will be getting spewed about by the visitors.


yeah, just don't bwing your widdle pwicks. They'll wuin the cawpet. :lol:

There will be some yarns spun there.  Glad it's not at 9 Mile


----------



## ESOX

Shoeman said:


> yeah, just don't bwing your widdle pwicks. They'll wuin the cawpet. :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MECDave

Just open the box, put in some water and coffee, and then plug the box in:evil:


----------



## raisinrat

Well the Rapala ice order has come in and boy do those pegs look sweet!Also above them in those blue cards are some pretty sexy looking baits that are the perfect size for those yellow bandits to eat up this winter out on the pond.









Gamma and Sufix ice line has made it into the store and is up. We have gotten a bunch of messages from guys asking for the Gamma ice line both here in michigan and all across the ice belt.









The famous tackle box that fits inside a 5 or 6 gal bucket that is made right here in the USA! I got a feeling these might be hard to keep in stock this winter cause so many guys are wanting to get there hands on them so get them early.We even have the foam inserts for them.









Our very sweet minnow system is up and running, I went out back and caught a few just to make sure the tank is running good and there is no problems. I have not lose one Emerald Shiner in the past 10 days.I have even been able to Gizzard Shad alive in the system this whole time!


----------



## opjones

Nice, i'm going to try and make it down on the 26th to say hi


----------



## ESOX

I'll probably stop in with my crew (Widdle pwicks) on the way to the launch as well. Get that coffee brewing.


----------



## downfloat

When the doors open! Im ready to spend!!


----------



## Shoeman

I hope everyone does!

One of those weird years, but we need a place like that. One that will cater to the bass, Muskie, walleye and panfish anglers. 

Some of the tackle ear-marked for walleye is something many LSC guys have never seen.

The way this season has shaped up, some rubber for the St Clair River might be an option, along with walleye shiners. 

It's a GREAT place in the makings! Sure hope there's some ice soon. You guys spent a fortune to accommodate everyone.

can't wait to hang out.

Happy Holidays. I'll be thinking about you "while chasing a fruit fly off my glass"


----------



## raisinrat

Well look what we got in. We have the Ice Master Adapters. I think these are the best out of all of them on the market. We even have the hard to get Nils Master Adapter in for you guys.


----------



## swaprat

looking great i beat you can wait for first ice..............


----------



## raisinrat

Just a few reels and stuff in the display case.


----------



## ESOX

Hammered the crappie last night after dark. Need more jigs, cant cast worth a toot in the dark. Coffee on?


----------



## Shoeman

ESOX said:


> Hammered the crappie last night after dark. Need more jigs, cant cast worth a toot in the dark. Coffee on?


Dark? :lol:

I guess it was Christmas Time! :SHOCKED:


----------



## ESOX

Aren't you in FL yet? Go fishing.


----------



## raisinrat

ESOX said:


> Hammered the crappie last night after dark. Need more jigs, cant cast worth a toot in the dark. Coffee on?



waiting on the boss to bring it on by sometime today.


----------



## raisinrat

Ken's Hooks have arrived!!!!!!!!!!! More are coming I hear.









Also we got a very large chuck of the ice plastics up for you guys.









We will see everyone on Monday bright and early at 6am ..... 


O and I almost forgot







*WE GOT MINNOWS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## swaprat

yahoooooo....... minows ...... now we can fish.......


----------



## ESOX

Missed the "Monday" part. I was by there at 0820 today, I got lonely and left. Went elsewhere, picked up a cooler of minnies, got to my spot, set down the cooler and walked out to the end of the dock to fish. Then I stood there and watched the cooler slowly slide into the water before I could intervene. Got the cooler back, the minnies escaped. I guess I was supposed to go shooting today instead of fishing.


----------



## walleyehawger

What brands of plastics will you be carrying? Will you have any Gusters?

Thanks


----------



## Ice Hopper

Little Atom, J and S Custom and more coming in next week too.


----------



## raisinrat

Since our sign isn't up yet I thought I would help out and show everyone the lay of the land and where the shop is. Below is a Gmap showing the parking and location.

The Red Pushpin is the stores location. The Green area in front of the building is the regular parking area.The Blue area is for guys that have trailers or is for overflow when the parking spaces out front are full.
The boat launch is just to the north and the spill-way is just to the south of us.


----------



## raisinrat

We just got up all the of the Ice Hopper Products. We are the only place in the country to touch, see and buy these very sweet product.









We also have the WIL Craft in the shop also for guys to check out, and sit in.


----------



## Lerxst

I stopped in this afternoon and added more tungsten and plastics to my arsenal. John was very helpful with colors and tips on fishing plastics. I liked the enthusiasm and friendliness it goes a long way I look forward to stopping in again. Probably tomorrow actually to pick up some minnows I have the day to myself so I'll spend it fishing the docks of Metro..........Scott


----------



## swaprat

looks like the shop is real filling up with gear good to see... all we need now is ice to go with it.


----------



## Lerxst

John and Justin good shooting the bull with you again today thanks for the coffee, and Justin awesome minnow count.....thanks. These guys are the real deal very friendly, customer focused and helpful with fishing info. Looking forward to stopping back in and I think I over heard John talking about some seminars in the future, I'll be there when you start them...........Scott


----------



## raisinrat

We did a little bait counting today. So for you guys that are pounding the docks we have waxworks, butter worms, and the brand new euro larva. They are an upgrade from the old colored Euro larva. They come in a bunch of colors. If you need any large counts of bait let us know and we can special order them for you.









We also got some of our hand made box calls in the case. These things are sweet and if you collect turkey calls you will like this. They are all number and signed by the maker. These are some really sweet sounding calls!


----------



## raisinrat

I almost forgot to post a quick pic of these for you guys to see. We are the only place you will see these bad boys in Michigan. These things are going to be hard to keep on the shelf this winter. We have already sold a bunch of them. The supply on these is limited. We have already heard they are a deadly panfish catcher thanks to a report from a fisherman this afternoon who got some yesterday.


----------



## ESOX

The shop's is going to be "THE Place On The Lake" if you guys keep it up at this rate.


----------



## Bruce William

Crap this store is so cool I have been surfing the web for ice fishing equipment and nothing comes close to it. Can't wait to come in and check it out. The minnow tank is totally awesome wait until you see a couple of 6 year olds on their knees looking at the spot-tails and emerald shiners and that will make the highlight film.


----------



## raisinrat

I know they aren't Ice Fishing Baits but man are these things sweet looking and look even better in person.These are from a local Company Jack-It Products.

















These match up to the quality of the Spro Frogs but for a little money $7.99


----------



## raisinrat

Just wanted to remind everyone (ESOX) the coffee is on and is free.


----------



## Shoeman

Do the Spro's seem more durable than Scum Frogs?


----------



## raisinrat

Shoeman said:


> Do the Spro's seem more durable than Scum Frogs?


IMO yes Spro would be a bench mark for durability and looks. These Jack-IT ones we have are right there with the spros.

When you do back in town? I have some sweet panfish tubes to show you.


----------



## Ice Hopper

Great pics, Justin! You want a job? Lol. Those Jack-It baits are sweet and are a great value.


----------



## ESOX

Shoeman said:


> Do the Spro's seem more durable than Scum Frogs?


Yes, more durable and they cast better. Those frogs look sweet, I will have to check them out. And the stick baits too............sweet finishes. I will try to get by today, but I have a few things to tend to first. Then back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Ice Hopper

One of you guys was in last week and I showed you one of my favorite panfish tube set ups, using a Jammin jig and red-nosed pumpkin pepper tube. Unfortunately, I screwed up and never put that demo rig in your bag...I have it at the register for you, but if you shoot me your address, I'll mail it out to you.

I'm really sorry, the cash register just ain't my thing. But a man's gotta do, what a man's gotta do...


----------



## Shoeman

raisinrat said:


> IMO yes Spro would be a bench mark for durability and looks. These Jack-IT ones we have are right there with the spros.
> 
> When you do back in town? I have some sweet panfish tubes to show you.


I got back yesterday. I'll try to swing by around 1. Gotta run downriver mid-afternoon and look at Gunrod's new camper options


----------



## raisinrat

Shoeman said:


> I got back yesterday. I'll try to swing by around 1. Gotta run downriver mid-afternoon and look at Gunrod's new camper options


Sounds good man.


----------



## Ice Hopper

Any ice back there in the canal? Stink'n winds. If we could just get a shell formed, the wind would actually add thickness...an our of calm is all that we would need to get things started.


----------



## raisinrat

We have ice behind the shop all the way out to the lake. There is a few holes here and there in it. But she is locking.


----------



## Shoeman

great selection, but it's hard to get in the mood for April for us warm water fools.

I sure like that Ice sled.... Man, if we had ice, I would have bought that sucker today....

Good to see you and the gang and a Happy New Year!

Suggestion, get the walleye blades. Many of us tie them over the Winter months. Oh, and quality beads and hooks....


----------



## ESOX

Add some real glass beads too. Red. A few chartreuse. Clevises. And red hooks. 

Coffee was good, thanks.


----------



## raisinrat

Shoeman said:


> great selection, but it's hard to get in the mood for April for us warm water fools.
> 
> I sure like that Ice sled.... Man, if we had ice, I would have bought that sucker today....
> 
> Good to see you and the gang and a Happy New Year!
> 
> Suggestion, get the walleye blades. Many of us tie them over the Winter months. Oh, and quality beads and hooks....



Finishing up the final details on the walleye blades and beads front.We should have some pretty sweet stuff for you guys to look over.


----------



## raisinrat

ESOX said:


> Add some real glass beads too. Red. A few chartreuse. Clevises. And red hooks.
> 
> Coffee was good, thanks.


Chartreuse Glass?? Or plastic and what size?


----------



## MECDave

ESOX said:


> Coffee was good, thanks.


The coffee maker is up and running? 
I was not notified through email about this yummy coffee. 

Son of a b%$#& :evil:


----------



## raisinrat

MECDave said:


> The coffee maker is up and running?
> I was not notified through email about this yummy coffee.
> 
> Son of a b%$#& :evil:


Yup it has been since last Monday.I don't drink coffee so I can only go by what you guys tell me.lol


----------



## Ice Hopper

Not only do we have free coffee, but we also have a 6' table and chairs to go with it. There's even a checker board...

Like my wife said in Tom Watts interview, this is our "Dream Space". And we are truly blessed to be able to share it with you guys!


----------



## raisinrat

The coffee is on come and get it!:chillin:


----------



## raisinrat

Another batch of Tungsten has made it's way into the building. I will be working on getting them pegged for you guys today. So with out further to do the new colors.Sorry for how whited out the pic is but I wanted to make sure you guys could see the sweet detail in the Hornet color.

Left to Right:Retro School Bus, Watermelon, Sunrise, Hornet


----------

